# 3rd Quiz well known people (sounds like)



## David H (Mar 16, 2016)

*1. SOLVED*








*2.*






*3. SOLVED*

*



*

*4. SOLVED *







*Good Luck*


----------



## Matt Cycle (Mar 16, 2016)

3. Louis Pasteur


----------



## Robin (Mar 16, 2016)

1 Ought to be Kristin Scott Thomas, from the Tin and the Thomas ( Cromwell) but I can't get the other two clues to fit in!

Dammit, Matt, 3 was the only one I could do!


----------



## Matt Cycle (Mar 16, 2016)

Robin said:


> 1 Ought to be Kristin Scott Thomas, from the Tin and the Thomas ( Cromwell) but I can't get the other two clues to fit in!
> 
> Dammit, Matt, 3 was the only one I could do!



It's Richard the Third not Cromwell.


----------



## David H (Mar 16, 2016)

Matt Cycle said:


> 3. Louis Pasteur


Well done Matt

Loo - Eye - Peas - Tear


----------



## Robin (Mar 16, 2016)

Matt Cycle said:


> It's Richard the Third not Cromwell.


That'll teach me to attempt these without my glasses on. They all wore the same hats in those days!


----------



## David H (Mar 16, 2016)

Robin said:


> That'll teach me to attempt these without my glasses on. They all wore the same hats in those days!


Known as the mad king


----------



## David H (Mar 16, 2016)

Only one of a possible four answered - put your thinking caps on.


----------



## Robin (Mar 16, 2016)

1. Martin Luther King


----------



## robert@fm (Mar 16, 2016)

I thought it was George III that was known as "The Mad King", not Richard III.


----------



## David H (Mar 16, 2016)

Robin said:


> 1. Martin Luther King


Well done Robin

Mart - Tin - Luger - KIng


----------



## David H (Mar 16, 2016)

robert@fm said:


> I thought it was George III that was known as "The Mad King", not Richard III.


There was a BBC program entitled The Madness of King George - but they say Richard was mad as a matter of fact insanity run in the Royal family (methinks due to interbreeding)


----------



## Matt Cycle (Mar 16, 2016)

4. Joseph Stalin ?


----------



## David H (Mar 16, 2016)

Matt Cycle said:


> 4. Joseph Stalin ?


Well done Matt 
Jis - Soap - Stall - On


----------



## David H (Mar 16, 2016)

*Clue Time:*

*2. last image is 10 (not fingers)*


----------



## Robin (Mar 16, 2016)

David H said:


> *Clue Time:*
> 
> *2. last image is 10 (not fingers)*


I thought it might be. But it's the other images I'm having a problem with!


----------



## Matt Cycle (Mar 16, 2016)

2. Lyndon Baines Johnson (that took a long time!! and I needed the clue!)


----------



## Matt Cycle (Mar 16, 2016)

Surely you knew it was a joint Robin?


----------



## Robin (Mar 16, 2016)

Matt Cycle said:


> Surely you knew it was a joint Robin?


I was trying to get spliff in there somewhere! ( Not that I've ever seen one, of course)


----------



## Matt Cycle (Mar 16, 2016)

One bit I had city bees knees spliff hands - I thought what has David been smoking?


----------



## David H (Mar 16, 2016)

Matt Cycle said:


> 2. Lyndon Baines Johnson (that took a long time!! and I needed the clue!)


Well done Matt
London - Bees - Knees - Joint - Ten


----------

